# المسؤول الأول عن أحداث بورسعيد وسيناريو الفوضى .. ووصيتي



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

كنت قد عاهدت نفسي وأعلنت عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي أني سألتزم أثناء  زيارتي لبورسعيد بتقصي "الحقائق" وتوثيق شهادات العيان وتحري "المعلومات"  بعيدا عن "الرأي" و"التحليل" و"التفسير"، ذلك لأني ذهبت بصفتي البحثية  والصحفية وكأحد أفراد بعثة تقصي الحقائق التي أوفدتها المبادرة المصرية  للحقوق الشخصية. 


ووفاءً بعهدي لم أكتب حرفاً واحداً  يعبر عن رأيي طيلة الزيارة - الذي لم أكن قد كونته بعد. وها أنا الآن قد  غادرت بورسعيد إلى الإسكندرية، بعد 3 ليالي وأيام من العمل الشاق اختتمته  بتعاون مع لجنة تقصي الحقائق البرلمانية بخصوص شاهد لديه معلومات تفصيلية  عن 3 من البلطجية الذين شوهدوا في المباراة وظهرت وجوههم بوضوح في الصور  الفوتوغرافية والتليفزيونية .. 



الآن فقط يمكنني أن أبدأ بتدوين رأيي وأن أنشر تحليلي، *مؤكداً أنه رأيي الشخصي وعلى مسؤوليتي المنفردة. *



دعوني أبدأ بواقعة حدثت بالفعل منذ أسابيع قليلة وأراها مرتبطة بشكل أو بآخر بأحداث بورسعيد.. 



موظف مبيعات بشركة عقارية اتفق على موعد مع زبون "*مهم جداً*" يعمل في "*جهة ما"* ..  كان الموعد ملاصقاً لموعد طائرته إلى دولة عربية تضم المقر الرئيسي للشركة  .. ضاق الوقت برجل المبيعات فأخلف الموعد دون سابق اعتذار وذهب إلى المطار  مباشرة .. أبرز هويته والتذكرة، ومر على الميزان والجوازات، وانتظر  الطائرة، وركب حافلة الركاب الداخلية، وصعد إلى طائرته، وأخيراً أقلعت  الطائرة بالفعل.. 



وإذا به يفاجأ بدوران  الطائرة بعد إقلاعها وعودتها إلى المطار وإنزاله كمطلوب للسلطات .. وبالطبع  وجد نفسه مستدعىً لزبونه الذي أراد تلقينه درساً في التعامل مع "*الأشخاص المهمة جداً*" فعطّل مصالح العشرات من الناس الأقل أهمية، فضلاً عن استعراض عضلات نفوذه على حركة الطيران المدني.. 



قطع الزبون علاقته التجارية بالموظف فأوفدت الشركة زميلة أخرى .. فنصحها الزبون بالقعود في بيتها لأن "*البلد داخلة على أيام سودا*".. (الغريب أنه عارف!)



هل علمتم الجهة التي يعمل بها الزبون؟ ذلك الجهاز الأخطبوطي الذي يأمر فيطاع ويسأل من يشاء دون أن يساءله أحد؟ 



*إنه جهاز المخابرات العامة *



إذا أصدر رائد في *المخابرات العامة* في  الثلاثينيات من عمره أمراً صارماً لأية جهة تنفيذية أو إدارية فمن يستطيع  أن يناقشه؟ ولو ناقشه أحد، فمباذا سيجادل المُناقِش لو أخبره أن الأمر  متعلق بأمر "*سيادي*" أو مسألة "*أمن قومي*"؟! 



ولو  شك أحدهم أن هذا الشاب يستغل نفوذه في تحقيق مصالحه الشخصية، أو إرضاء  ذاته المريضه بحب التسلط والسيطرة، أو تلبية رغبات هواه العليل المتوهم  تحريك كل الأمور من وراء ستار .. فما الإجراء الذي يمكن أن يتفتق ذهن  المعترض عن اتخاذه إزاءه؟!



*المخابرات العامة* هي  ملتقى "الكفاءات" من الجيش والشرطة، وصاحبة ألف وجه من وجوه القوة الناعمة  إعلامياً واقتصادياً واجتماعياً، فضلاً عن النفوذ بالتدخل المباشر والسطوة  المعنوية.. 



*المخابرات العامة* هي  ذلك البطل الغامض المحبوب جماهيرياً بسبب محمود عبد العزيز (رأفت الهجان)  وعادل إمام (جمعة الشوان) ونبيل فاروق (رجل المستحيل).. وهي قدس الأقداس  الذي لا يجرؤ على انتقاده ولا لومه ولا اتهامه أحد.. 



*جهاز المخابرات العامة* الحالي  هو الوريث الفاسد لأمجاد سابقيه، وهو الوريث السكّير الذي يبدد ثروة  أسلافه الوطنية في صالات المقامرة والرهان على عمر سليمان وأشباهه من  السفاحين .. 



*المخابرات العامة* هو  الجهاز السيادي المقيت الذي لا يدرك الفارق بينه وبين المخابرات العسكرية  من المدنيين سوى أبناء سيناء الذين تشرفت بالانتساب إليهم مؤخراً (مع عدم  تنزيه المخابرات العسكرية ولا تقديسها).. 



*المخابرات العامة* هي  الهيئة التي لا تقيم وزناً لحياة البشر بمجرد اعتبارهم "أهدافا".. وهي  الجهة التي تستطيع أن ينتحل أفرادها أية صفة مدنية أو عسكرية .. وهي التي  يمكنها تمرير مخططاتها عبر أجهزة الدولة كلها وعبر شبكات المصالح وعبر  البلطجية وعبر وسائل التعبئة والدعاية التي يرضعها المبتدئون لديهم.. 



*المخابرات العامة* هي التي يمكنها أن توظف الجيش والشرطة والاستاد والكهرباء وبعض الجماهير لإحداث فوضى، كنت أنتظر أن يخططوا لوقوعها في تل أبيب! 



الحقائق التي توصلت إليها كالآتي:


1-  تم تغيير مسار دخول موكب حافلات مشجعي الأهلي من الجنوب (طريق القاهرة  والإسماعيلية) إلى الغرب (طريق دمياط والمنصورة) عبْر الطريق الدائري بحجة  تأمينهم من جماهير النادي المصري المتربصة بهم..

في هذه  الأثناء انضمت حافلتان تابعتان لشركة "شرق الدلتا" لنقل الركاب وهما تحملان  من قالوا عن أنفسهم أنهم من رابطة مشجعي المصري بدمياط. وسارت الحافلتان  ضمن الموكب الذي كان مؤمناً بقوات الشرطة والأمن المركزي.

* لاحظ أن شركة "شرق الدلتا" تابعة للقطاع العام ولا تتعاقد على رحلات خاصة كما تفعل شركات النقل والسياحة الخاصة!

2-  الاستعدادات الأمنية كانت أقل من المعتاد في المباريات عموماً - بما فيها  المباريات التي منع فيها دخول جمهور النادي المنافس - وكان أقل بكثير من  المنطقي في مباراة مع النادي الأهلي القادم مع جمهوره المحتقن والمتوعّد.

3-  محافظ بورسعيد لم يحضر تلك المباراة المهمة. وأحد أبناء المدينة - الذي  كان بوده حضور المباراة لولا سفره الاضطراري إلى المنصورة - سمع أميناً  للشرطة يقول لسائق السيارة الأجرة "البيجو" التي جمعتهم بأنه ترك خدمته في  المباراة لأنه يخشى على حياته ويريد العودة لأبنائه وأنه يعلم أنهم سيقتلون  بعضهم البعض.

4- كان هناك تساهل مريب في دخول الجماهير دون  إبراز التذكرة ولا تفتيش، وهي سابقة تاريخية في عُرف الملاعب المصرية. كما  لم يلتزم أحد بالمدرجات المخصصة له، فجلس جمهور عادي في مدرجات الإعلاميين.

5-  انتشر في المباراة ألعاب نارية خطرة لم يعرفها جمهور المصري ولا أهالي  بورسعيد، لا من حيث النوعية ولا الكمية. والمهم أنها انتشرت بين صفوف  الجمهورين بالتزامن.

6- أجمع كل من وثقت شهاداتهم من شهود  العيان ممن لم يفوتوا مباراة للنادي المصري أنهم رأوا وجوهاً غريبة لم  يروها في حياتهم بين صفوف المشجعين (لاحظ أن بورسعيد مدينة صغيرة وأن  المشجعين يعرفون بعضهم البعض أو على الأقل يألفون وجوه بعضهم)..

ولأول  مرة أيضاً يتم إرهاب المشجعين بالسلاح الأبيض - داخل المدرجات - بحجة أنهم  لا يشجعون كما ينبغي أن يكون التشجيع، واعتراضاً على لافتة تمني الشفاء  لمحمود الخطيب..

7- تم لَحْم بوابة خروج مدرجات مشجعي  الأهلي، وفتحت البوابة الغربية المؤدية إلى الملعب من ناحية مدرجات مشجعي  المصري، وتدفقت جماهير المصري (بغض النظر عن الدافع: احتفال بالفوز المميز -  فرحة أطفال وأحداث بالنجيلا - بلطجية معروفون بالاسم في بورسعيد توجهوا  صوب لاعبي الأهلي للاعتداء عليهم - جمهور من المصري حاول منع المعتدين -  جمهور من المصري شارك في الاعتداء...)

8- تم إطفاء الأنوار عن عمد - دون انقطاع في الكهرباء - بدليل استمرار أغاني الاحتفال بفوز المصري..

9- تم سماع 4 طلقات نارية فور انتهاء المباراة من داخل الاستاد..

10-  توقفت قوات الأمن تتفرج، ورفضت القيادات الأمنية التدخل، بل منع أحدهم  (الضابط محمود المر) أحد الجنود الذي حاول التصدي للمعتدين. فضلاً عن طلب  عميد في الأمن المركزي من إسلام عز الدين - مدير الموقع الرسمي لجماهير  النادي المصري وعضو مؤسس بألتراس مصراوي - أن يشكّل فريقاً من المتطوعين  بحماية المدرجات أثناء المباراة وعدم توظيف قوات الأمن في ذلك.

11-  حدث تراخي غريب في التعامل مع الأزمة وإنقاذ المصابين ونقل الجثث،  بالإضافة إلى التباطؤ في التدخل العسكري لضبط الأمن - كما هو متوقع في  مدينة مطلة على قناة السويس.


12- أثناء المظاهرات  الاحتجاجية في اليومين التاليين شَهِدْتُ تحريضاً غريباً ممن لا يشاركون  بأيديهم في شيء (على سبيل المثال: رجلان أنيقان يقفان يتفرجان على  المتظاهرين المتحمسين أمام مديرية الأمن ويحرضان على تحطيمها، وحينما احتد  عليهما صديق بورسعيدي يصر على سلمية التظاهر غيّرا الموضوع ثم انسحبا  واختفيا تماماً) بالإضافة إلى البلطجي المقبوض عليه يوم الجمعة الذي حاول  التحريض من بين صفوف المتظاهرين على تحطيم مبنى المحافظة..


كل  هذه الحقائق المرتبطة ببعضها لا ينظمها سوى عقد واحد، وهو الطرف الهلامي  الذي لا يستطيع أن يسمّيه أحد، إما خوفاً أو عجزاً عن التحقق..

*أحذر  لجنة تقصي الحقائق والنيابة العامة وكل من يقرأ هذه التدوينة من الاستعجال  في تصديق أن من دفع بالبلطجية فلان أو علان، حتى لو كانوا من أصدقاء جمال  مبارك ومن أكثر الفلول إفساداً فما هم - في رأيي - إلا أدوات وكباش فداء،  كما هي حال من سيثبت تورطه وتواطؤه من الشرطة العادية.*

-----------

*المخابرات العامة* هي  التي رَأَسَها مَنْ صار نائباً لرئيس الجمهورية المخلوع ثم مستشاراً  أمنياً لرأس العدو الإقليمي الأول للثورة - النظام السعودي - وهي سابقة  تاريخية يجب أن تُكْتب بمداد الخزي في صحائف العار..

*المخابرات العامة* هي التي يرأسها الآن من كان محافظاً ظالماً فاشلاً لشمال سيناء..

*المخابرات العامة* هي مأوى فنانو التعذيب في الشرق الأوسط، وفرق الاغتيالات المحترفة، ومخططو الدعاية والرأي العام..

*المخابرات العامة* هو  أكبر جهاز يملك وثائق ومعلومات يتم توظيفها لحسابات شخصية وسياسية  ومصلحية، ويتستر على جرائم مالية وجنائية وسياسية لكل الفاسدين..

*المخابرات العامة* هي كهنوت نظام مبارك الذي عسكره رغم مدنيته المفترضة، ورقّى رئيسه ليصير تابعاً له مباشرة على درجة وزير..

*المخابرات العامة* هي الغولة التي أقول في وجهها إن عينها الحمراء لا تخيفني..

وهي السلطان الجائر الذي أحتسب نفسي عند الله شهيداً لو قتلوني بسبب كلمة حق في وجوههم 

لو كانت *المخابرات العامة* هيئة  علنية تتعامل مع الإعلام والجمهور لأعلنتها أمام الجميع في وجه اللواء  مراد موافي وأصحاب الولاء لعمر سليمان أنهم مسؤولون عن أحداث بورسعيد وعن  سيناريو الفوضى الهدامة/الخلاقة الذي يراهنون عليه .. لكن طالما كانت  أفعالهم معنا غير مباشرة فكلمتي التي أصدح بها عنهم هي أيضاً غير مباشرة -  عبر مدونتي المتواضعة وحسابي على فيسبوك ..

*المخابرات العامة* هي المسؤولة عن افتعال أزمات أنابيب البوتاجاز والوقود - لا سيما في الصعيد ..

*المخابرات العامة هي الكلمة التي تعمدت تكرارها في هذه التدوينة كي ترن في أذن قارئها، ويعتاد عليها لسان الثوار ولا يخشون من ترديدها*

*المخابرات العامة* هو  جهاز يقتات من ضرائبنا وموارد دولتنا القائمة على أحقيتنا فيها وفي  الواجبات التي تلتزم بها من أجلنا في مقابل التخلي عن بعض هذه الحقوق  والمستحقات..

*المخابرات العامة* ليست فوق المساءلة .. ويجب أن يرأسها مدني ..


*تسقط تسقط رئاسة العسكر للمخابرات العامة*

____________________________


الرجاء ملاحظة عنوان التدوينة .. "المسؤول الأول" .. ولم أقل "الوحيد"

_________________________________


*وصيتي*


بعد  الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد بن عبد الله الرسول الأمي وعلى آله  وصحبه، وشهادة ألا إله إلا الله الواحد الديان، الحق الوكيل، الرحمن  الرحيم، الذي حرم الظلم على نفسه وجعله بين العباد محرماً، واصطفى من البشر  أنبياءه، واختار لجيرتهم في فردوسه شهداءه، وأوحى إلى خاتم رسله أن سيد  الشهداء حمزة ورجل قام إلى سلطان جائر فأمره ونهاه فقتله..

فإن  هذه وصيتي إليكم لو قدّر الله لي أن يمكّن من رقبتي الظالمين بعد كلمة حق  في وجوههم الملطخة بأوزار دماء الشهداء الأبرار، إن لم يكن فعلاً وتدبيراً  فتواطؤً وتستراً وسكوتاً بغيضاً عن شهادات حق تأثم بكتمانها القلوب..

أوصيكم  أن تذكروا سبب نهايتي، وأن تنشروا كلمتي، وألا تترددوا في توجيه الاتهام  لمن يثار حوله الشك كائناً من كان، ثم تكون الإدانة بحكم قاضٍ بعد تحقيق  وتقصٍ..

أوصيكم بتكسير كل صنم يهابه الناس حيث يجب الخوف من  خالقهم وحده، وتحطيم كل وثن يبجله البشر حين ينبغي أن يكون حب الحق - جلّ  وعلا - هو الأحق..

أوصيكم بترديد كل كلمة لم يحرّم دينكم  النطق بها، فاجهروا بكلمة "المخابرات العامة" و"المخابرات العسكرية"  وأحسنوا اختيار السياق فلا تخرجوا من خطأ الرهبة إلى خطيئة الابتذال..

أوصيكم  بثورة الكرامة والحرية .. استكملوها ولا يهنأ بالكم إلا برئيس مدني منتخب  ودستور توافقي يحفظ الحقوق ويحمي الحريات ويضبط ميزان العلاقات المدنية  العسكرية..

أوصيكم بأمي .. صبّروها وشدّوا على يديها وأروها من أنفسكم ألف ابنٍ خيراً ممن فقدت..

أوصيكم بالمهمشين من أبناء وطنكم، الذين قهرهم الظالمون وقمعهم الأعوان وأهملهم الإعلام..

أوصيكم  بأهل الصعيد وأبناء سيناء .. زوروهم وتعرفوا عليهم وادرسوا أحوالهم  وتحاوروا معهم لا عنهم، ووفّروا عطفكم عليهم فالجهل بهم هو ما يستحق  الشفقة، فقط ردوا إليهم حقوقهم المعنوية ومكّنوهم من خيرات بلادهم..

أوصيكم  بالمصريين من أبناء حام، البشارية والعبابدة، الذين كانوا عند نظام الذل  أهون من موارد أرضهم، شلاتين وحلايب، فلم يعاملهم كمصريين ولم يعطهم حقوق  السودانيين..

أوصيكم بقاطني أعالي مصر، إخوانكم النوبيين الصابرين الصامدين المخلصين..

أوصيكم  أن تذكروا وصية نبي الإسلام - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالنساء، وأن تفخروا  بالمرأة المصرية العظيمة، وأن تنصفوها من ذكوركم وأعرافكم، وأن تردوا لها  حقوقها، وأن تكرموا منازلها..

أوصيكم بالمشردين الذين افترشوا الأرض والتحفوا السماء وقت أن تدثرتم بنعم الله ولم تشكروها..

أوصيكم بسكان الصحاري والجبال والأخوار والعشش والأكواخ..

أوصيكم بمن رفعوا أيادي البطش عنكم بعيونهم وصدروهم العارية أمام رصاص المعتدين..

أوصيكم  بالمستضعفين والفقراء الذين خيبوا ظنون المتوجسين من ثورة جياع، فتعففوا  رغم جوعهم، وأمّنوكم وقت خوفكم، وتحملوا أوزار من سرق أقواتهم ممن لم  يوقفهم الطمع عن النهم، ولم يردعهم تدابير الله في السنن..

أوصيكم  بمهنة الحقيقة التي خالطها الزيف والتضليل، والعوار والاختزال، طهروها من  الدَخَل وأزيلوا عنها غشاوتها بتفكيك مركزيتها، واذهبوا بها إلى الأطراف  والأعماق..

أوصيكم بجهدي البحثي المتواضع أن تقرأوه وتنقدوه  وتبنوا عليه .. أوصيكم بالتحرر من "النماذج"، الأمريكي منها والأوروبي  والتركي .. اصنعوا نموذجنا المصري وطوروه وافخروا به .. ميّزوه بإنسانه  وإنسانيته وأزهره وكنائسه المتنوعة .. وأثروا روافده بالثقافات المصرية  المتعددة لغة وعرقاً وأرضاً وعُرفاً ..

أوصيكم بمصر .. ففي نهضتها الإنسانية صلاح للأمة وعمار للبشرية.

وأخيراً  أوصيكم بالتزام السنن الشرعية في تغسيلي وتكفيني - لو لم يرَ العلماء  معاملة جثماني كشهداء القتال - وكذلك في تشييعي والصلاة عليّ والحداد، وألا  تبخلوا عليّ بعلم مصر تجعلونه وسادة تحت رأسي.

وحسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم.

الإسكندرية، 5 فبراير 2012







مصدر


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

ماجبش حاجه مفيده يعنى 

فى معلومه اعرفها من سنين ان جهاز المخابرات العامه يقع تحت
سلطه رئيس الجمهوريه مباشره 

فطبيعى يكون ولائهم لرئيسهم الوحيد ​


----------



## Basilius (5 فبراير 2012)

فعلا كلامه صحيح 
انا كنت قريب من الحدث


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ماجبش حاجه مفيده يعنى
> 
> فى معلومه اعرفها من سنين ان جهاز المخابرات العامه يقع تحت
> سلطه رئيس الجمهوريه مباشره
> ...


*التدوينه دى كلها مطلعتش منها بى ولا معلومه مفيده ؟
يبقى أكيد العيب فى الراجل اللى كاتب التدوينه *!


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *التدوينه دى كلها مطلعتش منها بى ولا معلومه مفيده ؟
> يبقى أكيد العيب فى الراجل اللى كاتب التدوينه *!




اة العيب منه ومن أمثاله 

أصله مش نازل من السما علشان اصدقه 

معلش بقى بشك فى كل حاجه  ..

ومش بضمن غير نفسي​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

Basilius قال:


> فعلا كلامه صحيح
> انا كنت قريب من الحدث


*  منورنى يا رايق*


marcelino قال:


> اة العيب منه ومن أمثاله
> 
> أصله مش نازل من السما علشان اصدقه
> 
> ...


*حتى لو نزل من السما برضه مش هتصدقه :smile01
منورنى يا بوب *


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2012)

عزيزي مينا

اسمع مني المفيد ، ولا تعلّق بشاعة ما أفرزته الثورة على أي شمّاعة سوى : الطبيعة البشرية ...

المسؤول الأول عن أحداث بورسعيد ، هم مجموعة مشكلجية غوغائية ، وطبيعي أن يكون هناك ما يُسمّى شغب الملاعب ، فبريطانيا حتى وقت قريب كانت الدول المستضيفة لأي من البطولات الدولية والتي تُشارك بها فرق انجليزية أو منتخب انجلترا ، كانوا يمنعون دخول المشجعين الإنجليز لِما عُرِفَ عنهم من شغب حد التكسير وإحداث فوضى أشبه ما تكون بفوضى الإعصار المار في مكانٍ ما ...

المسؤول الأول عن أحداث بورسعيد ، هو ذاته السبب الخفي الذي يلعب بمصر: هيبة دولة ذهبت أدراج الرياح ، اليوم لا هيبة لرجل الأمن المصري ، لو كنتُ أنا مكان أي رجل أمن مصري ، لن أتدخل ، لأنه لو تدخلت ، ستأتي منظمات حقوق الإنسان وتتباكى على الكرامات المهدورة والعنف الزائد عن الحد ، 

سأقول لك أمراً قد تراه قاسي جداً ، لكن الأمن فعل حسناً أنه لم يتدخل ، ليبدأ الشعب يهتم بهيبة الدولة المفقودة ، ويبدأ يُدرك قيمة الأمن الذي بيع في سبيل حريات مزعومة كان بالإمكان تجنّب الكثير من ويلاتها لو أن العقل تحكّم قبل العاطفة والبحث عن الإنتقام ..

المسؤول الأول هو عدم احترامكم لرأس دولة حكمكم لأكثر من 30 عاماً ، مهما كانت المبررات ، ولكن أن يرى الشاب الطائش رئيس دولته يُحاكم ، أصبح يُدرك أنه أقوى لأن لغة الشارع معه ، سيأتيك ليس فقط بالحرائق ، بل بالقاذفات والصواريخ ولو أمكن الدبابات ، لأنه يعرف أنه مدعوم شوارعياً ، وأن القانون لا يسود في ظل فوضى عارمة أكلت الأخضر واليابس ، ولأنه أصبح يُدرك أن السلطة أصبحت بيده بعد أن جُرِدَ رجل الأمن من أبسط شيء: هيبته وسلطته ...

المسؤول الأول في داخل كل من يتعطّش للإنتقام ..

أعيدوا الهيبة لدولتكم ... فلا قيمة لدولة يُشتم رأسها ، فنحن لم نصل بعد للوعي السياسي الذي يجعل نقد رئيس الدولة من أبجديات الخلافات التي لا تُفسد للود قضية ...

الله يرحم من ذهب ضحية الطيش ، ويحمي شباب مصر من الموت المجاني ...


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> عزيزي مينا
> 
> اسمع مني المفيد ، ولا تعلّق بشاعة ما أفرزته الثورة على أي شمّاعة سوى : الطبيعة البشرية ...
> 
> ...



*يعنى المفروض اسقفلك ولا اقيمك ولا اعمل ايه
لما تحددلى اتكلم فى ايه ومتكلمش فى ايه ولما تحددلى وجهة نظرى 
انا مش عبد يا ميتو لرئيس الدوله
رئيس الدوله شغال عندى
لو فى اى دوله تانى رئيس الدوله هو ربنا والباقى عبيد
فده ميمشيش عليا
واى حد شايف نفسه عبد دى حاجه تخصه
بس عاوز افهم انت بنيت كل حاجه من وجهة نظرك المعارضه اصلا للثوره وشايف ان الثوره مش حلوه
مع ان فى ناس من قلب بور سعيد وقالت ان الكلام ده صح وحقيقى
والحكومه هى اللى ساعدت المجزره . انت بقى بتدافع ليه وعن ايه
ميتو ياريت تفرق
بين نظام الدوله الملكى والجمهورى 
النظام الجمهورى الرئيس مجرد موظف عندنا
النظام الملكى معشتهوش ومعرفوش *


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2012)

> يعنى المفروض اسقفلك ولا اقيمك ولا اعمل ايه



لا تصفق ولا عبالك ، بس هاي الحقيقة يالي بترفضها انتا ، وسواء عجبك كلامي أو ما عجبك ، هاي الحقيقة ، بس الظاهر نظرية المؤامرة عاجبة الجميع ، متناسين أن هيبة دولة بأكملها مفقودة ، وفلتان أمني وصل لدرجات كبيرة 

أنا نظرتي لما حدث ، هي كنظرتي لكل ما يحدث من شغب الملاعب ، وأحداث مصر والجزائر مش بعيدة يعني ، لكن اليوم العيار زاد عشان الدولة عاجزة عن القيام بمهامها لأنو الكل بيندب الحظ على حقوق الإنسان ! 

إنتا عاوز تقنع نفسك إنو جيل الثورة عم يتصفّى ، إنتا حر ، بس نظرة شاملة للأحداث ستعرف أن الوقت قد حان للعودة من جديد للبناء ، لا للهدم ،، فأنتم غير قادرين على التغيير ، والتغيير يالي صار بتنحي مبارك هو الحد الذي يمكنكم الوصول له ... معلش لا تزعل بس هاي الحقيقة ، وأنا أعرف أنها مرّة جداً 

إنتا معتبر من يحترم رئيس دولته عبد ، وهذا له أسباب كثيرة ،وأولها عدم تبلّور النضوج السياسي الحقيقي لأي منا 

اليوم يا مينا كثيرين يبكون ملكية ضاعت في ليلة فيش فيها ضو قمر ، ياريتك عشت في كنفها


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 فبراير 2012)

*اللهو الخفى ...... نسأل عنه عمر سليمان*


----------



## red333 (5 فبراير 2012)

فعلا
اى شخص عاقل بقليل من التفكير سيعرف ان المسئول
عن ما حدث ويحدث من فوضى فى مصر هو المخابرات وامن الدولة
فمن يمتلك القدرة والوسائل على احداث حرائق بهذا الحجم 
وتوجيه الشرطة وتجيش البشر
نعم بالفعل المخابرات وامن الدولة  هى المسؤل عن كل احداث الفوضى فى مصر بدا من  امبابة والبالون والسفارة  وماسبيرو ومحمد محمود  واخيرا بور سعيد  بجانب الخطف والانفلات
بس نفسى حد يقولى 
بيعملوا خدمة لمين ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

*


MeToo قال:





لا تصفق ولا عبالك ، بس هاي الحقيقة يالي بترفضها انتا ، وسواء عجبك كلامي أو ما عجبك ، هاي الحقيقة ، بس الظاهر نظرية المؤامرة عاجبة الجميع ، متناسين أن هيبة دولة بأكملها مفقودة ، وفلتان أمني وصل لدرجات كبيرة 


أنقر للتوسيع...


نظرية المؤامره هى اللى بتفرض نفسها وبشده* *
انا اصلا من معارضى نظرية المؤامره 
بس الوضع بيقول غير كده
لما واحد يموت فى استاد وحواليه حكومه
ملهاش أى تبرير غير مباركة الحكومه للجريمه دى



MeToo قال:






أنا نظرتي لما حدث ، هي كنظرتي لكل ما يحدث من شغب الملاعب ، وأحداث مصر  والجزائر مش بعيدة يعني ، لكن اليوم العيار زاد عشان الدولة عاجزة عن  القيام بمهامها لأنو الكل بيندب الحظ على حقوق الإنسان ! 



أنقر للتوسيع...

مصر والجزائر طيب كويس * *
على كده أيه رايك فى اللى حصل وقت الحوار ده
مين اللى غلطان
يعنى محاوله منى اتقرب لطريقة تفكيرك ؟
الدوله عاجزه عن القيام بمهامه * *
طالما رؤساء الدوله مش قادرين يقومو بدورهم
يبقى يجيبو رجاله يقومو بدورهم وهما يقعدو جمب الحريم
فى البيوت
مش بعترف بالحظ
بس شايف انك بتقلل من قيمة حقوق الانسان صح ولا اللغه عامله فرق فى الفهم ؟



MeToo قال:







إنتا عاوز تقنع نفسك إنو جيل الثورة عم يتصفّى ، إنتا حر ، بس نظرة شاملة  للأحداث ستعرف أن الوقت قد حان للعودة من جديد للبناء ، لا للهدم ،، فأنتم  غير قادرين على التغيير ، والتغيير يالي صار بتنحي مبارك هو الحد الذي  يمكنكم الوصول له ... معلش لا تزعل بس هاي الحقيقة ، وأنا أعرف أنها مرّة  جداً 


أنقر للتوسيع...


لا انا مش عاوز اقنع نفسى بكده* *
لانى انا مقتنع بكده وانا فعلاً حر
حلو نبنى أيه بقى ؟
الوقت عاوزينا نبنى
هنبنى ازاى وفى بعض الجدران لسه متهدتش
ولا نبنى وخلاص 
المهمم اننا نبنى
نبنى أيه وازاى وهو اصلا مفيش حاجه أتغيرت؟



MeToo قال:






إنتا معتبر من يحترم رئيس دولته عبد ، وهذا له أسباب كثيرة ،وأولها عدم تبلّور النضوج السياسي الحقيقي لأي منا 



أنقر للتوسيع...


فى فرق بين الاحترام والعبوديه يا سيدى الفاضل* *
العبوديه انى أعيش أقل من الحيوانات وابقى راضى بأسم احترام
رئيس الجمهوريه
وبعدين
رئيس الجمهوريه الحرامى انا محترموش
رئيس الجمهوريه القاتل انا محترموش
رئيس الجمهوريه
شغال عندى وبدفعله مرتبه من جيبى
مين رئيس الجمهوريه ده ؟
واحد مننا بنى أدم زيه زيي
مال النضوج السياسى بالاحترام
مال النضوج السياسى بواحد قتل شباب فى مقتبل عمرهم
مال النضوج السياسى بالكرامه والحريه التى أبحث عنها
هو كلام انشائى وخلاص يا ميتو ولا ايه عشان ابقى فاهم
لو كلام انشائى ، ما أكثره !



MeToo قال:





اليوم يا مينا كثيرين يبكون ملكية ضاعت في ليلة فيش فيها ضو قمر ، ياريتك عشت في كنفها  

أنقر للتوسيع...


* *انا عشت ليالى مفهاش جنيه مش مفهاش ضو قمر وملكيه 

***


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 فبراير 2012)

الرب يحفظ مصر وشعبها


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

*اهداء لميتو ، عشان خاطر حقوق الانسان*


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2012)

> طالما رؤساء الدوله مش قادرين يقومو بدورهم
> يبقى يجيبو رجاله يقومو بدورهم وهما يقعدو جمب الحريم فى البيوت



ولو جابوا الرجال الرجال لن يقوموا بواجبهم ما لم يتم ضبط الأمور بحزم وقوة ، ولكن الشعب اليوم حسّاس ، ومرهف الأحاسيس ، ويتعامل مع أي محاولات لضبط الأمن بأنها ضد حقوق الإنسان ، وضد الحريات ، وضد الديمقراطيات ... 




> بس شايف انك بتقلل من قيمة حقوق الانسان صح ولا اللغه عامله فرق فى الفهم ؟



لا بقلل ولا ما يحزنون ، كل ما في الأمر ، أنهم دمّروا البلدان تحت شعار: حقوق الإنسان .. انتشرت ظاهرة البلطجية تحت ذات الشعار .. 

لو سألتني حقوق الإنسان أم أمن واستقرار البلد؟ أقول لك الأمن والإستقرار ، وليذهب هذا الشعار الفضفاض إلى أقرب ((مسرح دُمى))




> هنبنى ازاى وفى بعض الجدران لسه متهدتش



يعني عاوز تهد كل إشي قبل ما تبني ؟ طبعاً تخريب مؤسسات الدولة والبدء من الصفر والعودة إلى الكتاتيب هو المطلوب قبل البناء 




> نبنى أيه وازاى وهو اصلا مفيش حاجه أتغيرت؟



طبعاً فش حاجة رح تتغيّر بيوم وليلة، ما فيه حدى حامل العصا السحرية وله حل لمشكلة 80 مليون بني آدم ، الثورة لم تصنع تغيير حقيقي ، بل ببساطة تم إقصاء مبارك لغايات أخرى : عشان هيك قلت لك هذا أقصى ما يمكنكم فعله ، مع أمنياتي أن تصنعوا شيء ما ..

وما هو التغيير الذي تتوقعه وما زال الشعب كلما أرادوا أن يطلبوا طلب من الحكومة ، يعتصمون بالشارع ويُكسرون السكك ، ويُغلقون الطرقات؟؟ فما الذي صنعته الثورة من تغيير؟ لا شيء سوى إقناع البسطاء من الشعب أن لغة الشارع تصنع التغيير 




> العبوديه انى أعيش أقل من الحيوانات وابقى راضى بأسم احترام رئيس الجمهوريه



ومين قال تبقى راضي؟ ومين قال الإحترام يعني أن تسكت عن حقك ... ألم أقل لك أننا لم نكوّن بعد النضوج السياسي الكافي لنصنع التغيير المطلوب 




> رئيس الجمهوريه الحرامى انا محترموش
> رئيس الجمهوريه القاتل انا محترموش



دليلك؟ أم أن المتهم مدان حتى تثبت برائته؟ عدد الضحايا بعد الثورة فاق بكثير عدد الذين سقطوا بالثورة .




> هو كلام انشائى وخلاص يا ميتو ولا ايه عشان ابقى فاهم ، لو كلام انشائى ، ما أكثره !



فعلاً ما أكثره


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اللهو الخفى ...... نسأل عنه عمر سليمان*


*لا اللهو الخفى نسال عنه ميتو هو ادرى بينا مننا*


red333 قال:


> فعلا
> اى شخص عاقل بقليل من التفكير سيعرف ان المسئول
> عن ما حدث ويحدث من فوضى فى مصر هو المخابرات وامن الدولة
> فمن يمتلك القدرة والوسائل على احداث حرائق بهذا الحجم
> ...


*بينفذو كلمة مبارك 
انا او الفوضى *


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2012)

> لا اللهو الخفى نسال عنه ميتو هو ادرى بينا مننا



طبعاً تسألني عنو ، المشكلة أننا شعوب لا تقرأ التاريخ ، ولو قرأت التاريخ لا تستفيد منه ، أنتم لستم حالة إستثنائية عن باقي شعوب العالم ، وما يحدث في مصر ليس بمعزل عن ما حدث في الماضي ... المشكلة أن كل شعب يظن أنه حالة إستثنائية وهو ليس كذلك ...

يا مينا ، لو كنت محل ثورجية الفيس بوك ، لوجّهت طاقاتي للضغط على رفع مستوى المناهج ، ومخرجات التعليم ، فلو أردتم صناعة التغيير المطلوب ، إبدأوا من أبجد هوّز 

الكلام لا يحتاج لجهد ، بينما العمل والتخطيط يحتاج لعقول جبّارة ، ونحن نصنع بيئة تعتمد على العضلات على حساب العقول ...


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> ولو جابوا الرجال الرجال لن يقوموا بواجبهم ما لم يتم ضبط الأمور بحزم وقوة ، ولكن الشعب اليوم حسّاس ، ومرهف الأحاسيس ، ويتعامل مع أي محاولات لضبط الأمن بأنها ضد حقوق الإنسان ، وضد الحريات ، وضد الديمقراطيات ...
> 
> *ده انت استشفيته منين بقى يا مان؟*
> 
> ...


*منتظر ردك على دليلى *


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> طبعاً تسألني عنو ، المشكلة أننا شعوب لا تقرأ التاريخ ، ولو قرأت التاريخ لا تستفيد منه ، أنتم لستم حالة إستثنائية عن باقي شعوب العالم ، وما يحدث في مصر ليس بمعزل عن ما حدث في الماضي ... المشكلة أن كل شعب يظن أنه حالة إستثنائية وهو ليس كذلك ...
> 
> يا مينا ، لو كنت محل ثورجية الفيس بوك ، لوجّهت طاقاتي للضغط على رفع مستوى المناهج ، ومخرجات التعليم ، فلو أردتم صناعة التغيير المطلوب ، إبدأوا من أبجد هوّز
> 
> الكلام لا يحتاج لجهد ، بينما العمل والتخطيط يحتاج لعقول جبّارة ، ونحن نصنع بيئة تعتمد على العضلات على حساب العقول ...



*انت قريت التاريخ كويس؟
طيب انصحك تعيد قرءاة تاريخ مصر
لان مصر يا عزيزى لها طباعها الخاصه
ميتو انا مش من ثورجية الفيس
انا من ثوار التحرير
عارف الفرق ولا متعرفش ؟
انا مش بتاع كلام يا ميتو
انا لما بقول بنزل يعنى بنزل
يمكن عتبى عليك انك لمحت انى من ثورجية الفيس
وضمنياً بتقول انى بتاع كلام وبس 
بس ده مش حقيقى
ما علينا !*


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انت قريت التاريخ كويس؟
> طيب انصحك تعيد قرءاة تاريخ مصر
> لان مصر يا عزيزى لها طباعها الخاصه
> ميتو انا مش ثورجية الفيس
> ...



أنا هرد على هاي المداخلة ، لأنو مداخلة - الدليل - ما بيفتح الرابط معي ، لذلك سأأجل ردي على ((دليللك)) لحين قراءة الرابط ، ولكن لحين أن أقرأه إليك هذه الجملة التي قالتها مدام رولان من أمام المقصلة إبّان الثورة الفرنسية : *أيتها الحرية الحبيبة كم من جريمة ارتكبت باسمك* ، لا عدالة بعد الثورات ، وباسم الحريات سيتم تصفية حسابات كثيرة لها علاقة بالثورة أو ما إلهاش ... 

.........

ثورجية التحرير هم نفسهم جماعة الفيس بوك ، جماعة دمّرت اقتصاد بلد بحالو ، ما تم خسارته باقتصاد مصر في سنة يُعادل ما فعله المفسدون خلال أكثر من 10 سنوات من العياث فساداً في الأرض ، والوعود التي قطعها العرب لدعم اقتصاد الربيع العربي في مصر ذهب أدراج الرياح . فالحكومة التي أعلنت في بدايات الثورة رفضها لأي من قروض البنك الدولي تتراجع لتنقذ الإقتصاد المتهالك ، هذه الأخبار التي لا تأخذ حيّز في الجزيرة وأخواتها عليكم الإهتمام بها ، فحبس رجل قارب على الثمانين لن يحل مشكلتكم الحقيقية.


----------



## Alexander.t (6 فبراير 2012)

*
قبل ما ارد عليك يا ميتو
ياريت يا ترد على كل حاجه انا بكتبها
فى حاجات كتباها مردتش عليها 
والحاجات دى بالنسبالى هتوضحلى حاجات كتيير
سئلتك عن رأيك فى المشكله اللى حصل مع مصر والجزائر
مردتش



MeToo قال:





أنا هرد على هاي المداخلة ، لأنو مداخلة - الدليل - ما بيفتح الرابط معي ، لذلك سأأجل ردي على ((دليللك)) لحين قراءة الرابط ، ولكن لحين أن أقرأه إليك هذه الجملة التي قالتها مدام رولان من أمام المقصلة إبّان الثورة الفرنسية : أيتها الحرية الحبيبة كم من جريمة ارتكبت باسمك ، لا عدالة بعد الثورات ، وباسم الحريات سيتم تصفية حسابات كثيرة لها علاقة بالثورة أو ما إلهاش ... 

.........





أنقر للتوسيع...

افهم من كده انك مش مع الثوارات عموماً لا مصريه ولا فرنسيه ولا اى حاجه ؟* *



MeToo قال:







.........

ثورجية التحرير هم نفسهم جماعة الفيس بوك ، جماعة دمّرت اقتصاد بلد بحالو ،  ما تم خسارته باقتصاد مصر في سنة يُعادل ما فعله المفسدون خلال أكثر من 10  سنوات من العياث فساداً في الأرض ، والوعود التي قطعها العرب لدعم اقتصاد  الربيع العربي في مصر ذهب أدراج الرياح . فالحكومة التي أعلنت في بدايات  الثورة رفضها لأي من قروض البنك الدولي تتراجع لتنقذ الإقتصاد المتهالك ،  هذه الأخبار التي لا تأخذ حيّز في الجزيرة وأخواتها عليكم الإهتمام بها ،  فحبس رجل قارب على الثمانين لن يحل مشكلتكم الحقيقية.



أنقر للتوسيع...

الكلام ده فى نقاط كتيره جدا* *
اهمها ان انت شايف ان ثورجية التحرير بتوع كلام بس
لانهم اصلا جم من الفيس بوك
وزى نظرة اى حد مصرى لينا قبل الثوره ، دول شباب تافه مورهوش ولا شغل ولا مشغله 
عموماً دى نظرتك وانت حر فيها
بس ديماً النظره البعيده عن الحدث بتبقى مختلفه
ديماً نظرة اللى واقف على حدود خط النار غير نظرة اللى واقف بيقول للى راجع من عند خط النار متدخلش تانى
بالمناسبه خط النار ده موجود فى شارع محمد محمود
وهو لقب رمزى يعبر عن الصفوف الاؤلى التى تهتف سلميه فى مواجهة عبيد ينفذون اوامر سادتهم بالضرب 
اما النار هى طلقات خرطوش وحى وقنابل غاز
تانى نقطه الثورجيه دول مش بيتفرجو على الجزيره
الثورجيه دول قناتهم المفضله هى ontv ولو متعرفش مين اللى بيقدم برامج فى اون تى فى تقدر تسئل عليهم وعلى فكرهم من ناس محايده

تالت نقطه انت بتحمل الثوره والثورجيه
انهيار اقتصاد دوله ورافض تحمل مسئولى النظام السابق والحالى
اى من الاسباب التى ادت الى اندلاع الثوره
لانك ببساطه متعرفش الشعب المصرى عانى أد ايه
لانك ببساطه متعرفش العشوائيات اللى موجوده فى الاحياء المصريه
لانك ببساطه متعرفش سجون التعذيب 
او لانك ببساطه مع الحكام وليذهب المصريين الذين يريدون حياه افضل  ، الى اقرب سلة مهملات تحت شعار الامن والامان والاستقرار والاقتصاد.
النقطه اللى قبل الاخيره 
هى مبارك وانك رافض وجوده فى السجن
من الواضح فى كلامك انك رافض محاكمة مبارك من الاساس
وخد بالك النظره دى لوحدها بتأكدلى شكوكى
عموما النظره دى مش هتلاقيها غير عند العرب
لكن اى حد تانى من غير العرب هيشوف محاكمة مبارك عاديه جدا
لان تاريخ العرب عموماً بيقدوس الاله وبيعبدوه
أخيراً وليس بأخر
انا لو شخص اسكن العشوئيات 
اللى هى بتفتقر لابسط اساليب الحياه الاداميه
خد بالك ابسط اساليب الحياه الاداميه شىء وحقوق الانسان شىء تانى خالص 
اللى هى اصلا بتفتقر الامن والامان من زمان
انا لو شخص من الاحياء دى
ولا هيفرق معايا أمن ولا امان ولا اقتصاد ولا مبارك ولا حتى لو حد نزلى وقالى انا ربنا .
اللى هيفرق معايا حاجه واحده بس
يا نعيش عيشه فل يا تخرب ع الكل*


----------



## red333 (6 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا اللهو الخفى نسال عنه ميتو هو ادرى بينا مننا*
> 
> *بينفذو كلمة مبارك *
> *انا او الفوضى *


 
لو كده فعلا
طيب ليه سابوه يتقبض عليه ويتحاكم


----------



## Alexander.t (6 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> لو كده فعلا
> طيب ليه سابوه يتقبض عليه ويتحاكم


*
ايه يا ريد انت مش معانا ولا ايه يا بوب
هو مبارك اتحاكم الا بعد الدعوه لمليونيه ؟*

*ائتلاف الثورة يعلق مليونية الجمعة القادمة بعد تحويل مبارك للمحاكمة*


----------



## red333 (6 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ايه يا ريد انت مش معانا ولا ايه يا بوب*
> *هو مبارك اتحاكم الا بعد الدعوه لمليونيه ؟*
> 
> *ائتلاف الثورة يعلق مليونية الجمعة القادمة بعد تحويل مبارك للمحاكمة*


 
معلش يا مينا   خليك صبور معايا شوية فى الجزء ده 

ليه اتقبض عليه من الاساس


----------



## Alexander.t (6 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> معلش يا مينا   خليك صبور معايا شوية فى الجزء ده
> 
> ليه اتقبض عليه من الاساس


*اوك يا حبيبى ولا يهمك
افهم بس ليه ازاى
يعنى ايه ليه اتقبض عليه
قصدك ايه مش فاهم
ليه اتقبض عليه بعد فتره من التنحى ؟
ولا ليه اتقبض عليه اصلا ؟*


----------



## red333 (6 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اوك يا حبيبى ولا يهمك*
> *افهم بس ليه ازاى*
> *يعنى ايه ليه اتقبض عليه*
> *قصدك ايه مش فاهم*
> ...


 
ليه اتقبض عليه اصلا
يا مينا  دا صراصير البلد كانت مامنة نفسها وهربت


----------



## Alexander.t (6 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> ليه اتقبض عليه اصلا
> يا مينا  دا صراصير البلد كانت مامنة نفسها وهربت



*اتقبض عليه عشان اللى عمله فى البلد والناس اللى ماتت
اما لو قصدك ليه مهربش زى اللى هربو
هرد عليك رد ممكن تقول عليه نفسى شويه
حسنى مبارك شخصيه عسكريه
والشخصيه العسكريه عموماً متحبش ان الناس تشوفها بصوره مش حلوه
وده واضح جدا فى بينات المشير ان كل شويه
يعلى صوته على الشعب ومش بيعمل حاجه
يطلع يقولك سنتعامل بكل قوه وحزم مع المخربين 
وهو ولا بيعمل اى حاجه غير مع المتظاهرين بس
يطلع الفنجرى يشاورلنا بصباعه 
ويطلع التالت ده اللى بيعمل اللقاءات مش فاكر أسمه أيه
ويزعق للصحفيين
هما فاكرين نفسهم فى عزبه وهما صحابه 
المهم الشخصيه العسكريه فى اعتقادها ان الناس لازم تبصلها على انهم ابطال بالذات اللى حاربو وقت النكسه ووقت 73
غير الاتفاق بين المشير وبين مبارك 
ان مبارك يتنحى والمشير يحمى ضهره.
وع فكره دى مجرد وجهة نظرى الشخصيه وتحليلى للامور*


----------



## red333 (6 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اتقبض عليه عشان اللى عمله فى البلد والناس اللى ماتت*
> *اما لو قصدك ليه مهربش زى اللى هربو*
> *هرد عليك رد ممكن تقول عليه نفسى شويه*
> *حسنى مبارك شخصيه عسكريه*
> ...


 
احترم وجهة نظرك يا مينا
بس انا شايف ان فيه حلقة ناقصة فى الموضوع
لان هروية كان اكرم له بكتير من انه يدخل القفص هو وعياله ويتنادى على اسمهم ويقولوا افندم
ويجى محامى مكانش يحلم يشوف حذاء مبارك واولاده ويقوله امام  الدنيا كلها امك وابوك والجابوك
دا غير ان هروبه كان  هيوفر عليهم وجع دماغ المحاكمة
لا  يا مينا  العبة اكبر من كدة بكتير


----------



## Alexander.t (6 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> احترم وجهة نظرك يا مينا
> بس انا شايف ان فيه حلقة ناقصة فى الموضوع
> لان هروية كان اكرم له بكتير من انه يدخل القفص هو وعياله ويتنادى على اسمهم ويقولوا افندم
> ويجى محامى مكانش يحلم يشوف حذاء مبارك واولاده ويقوله امام  الدنيا كلها امك وابوك والجابوك
> ...


*ساعتها كانت الامور وصلت لقمتها
اعتقد اللعبه مكنتش ابعد من كده
لكن مستبعدش ابداً انها تكون أبعد من كده*


----------



## red333 (6 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ساعتها كانت الامور وصلت لقمتها*
> *اعتقد اللعبه مكنتش ابعد من كده*
> *لكن مستبعدش ابداً انها تكون أبعد من كده*


كدة يبقى فعلا الموقف غامض


----------



## تيمو (7 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> قبل ما ارد عليك يا ميتو
> سئلتك عن رأيك فى المشكله اللى حصل مع مصر والجزائر
> مردتش



شغب ملاعب

تحوّل في الأولى لأزمة دبلوماسية بين بلدين ، والثانية أزمة سياسية داخلية ‏






!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> افهم من كده انك مش مع الثوارات عموماً لا مصريه ولا فرنسيه ولا اى حاجه ؟



وماذا يعرف ثوّار (أدينا بنتظاهر ورانا إيه) عن ثورة فرنسا سوى العنوان ؟ يا مينا قبل أن تُقدموا على عمليات حرق ‏ذاتي ، وانتحار سياسي ، وتقديم أرواح بالمجّان , إقرأوا التاريخ ‏--- سأعلّق لاحقاً على هذه النقطة ‏






!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الكلام ده فى نقاط كتيره جدا[/B] *
> اهمها ان انت شايف ان ثورجية التحرير بتوع كلام بس
> لانهم اصلا جم من الفيس بوك
> وزى نظرة اى حد مصرى لينا قبل الثوره ، دول شباب تافه مورهوش ولا شغل ولا مشغله
> ...


*

أقصى ما يمكن فعله فعلتموه ، صدقني أتمنى أن أكون مخطيء ، ولكن المعطيات تقول أنكم مجرد ((دُمى)) ، تم ‏تحريككم لما يخدم مصلحة جهات ما ، وبعد تحقيق الغاية انتهى دوركم ، ويوماً بعد يوم ستهمّشون ، وإذ بُدأ ‏بالسماح بالأصوات الرافضة أن يعلو صوتها لتدعوكم لوقف حالة التخبّط ، ويسألونكم ماذا تريدون؟ فأنتم بنظر ‏الكثيرين اليوم أدمنتم الإعتصام ولغة الشارع والدخول في الفوضى ، وفي المقابل العمل جاري على إعادة ‏صياغة دستور جديد وقوانين جديدة ، وستُمرر بنود قد لا تعجبكم ، فأين أنتم يا الثورجية من كل الموضوع؟ ‏جالسين في التحرير ، منهمكين بتصوير ((عنترياتكم)) ، وحين يقرر الأمن ضبط الأمور ، تصرخون: آها ، ‏مازلنا في العصر البائد ، وهؤلاء أشباه الرجال ما زالوا يحمون مبارك !‏

أنتم عزيزي أعجبتكم ألقاب (ثورجية) وأنا (ثائر) ، ولعبوا على الوتر الحسّاس لغالبية فئة الشباب: أنا ثورجي ، ‏أو أنا ثائر، وقدّموا لكم (اللهاي) لتغيير أنظاركم عن الإستحقاق الأهم: دستور جديد ! ‏






!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:



			بس ديماً النظره البعيده عن الحدث بتبقى مختلفه
ديماً نظرة اللى واقف على حدود خط النار غير نظرة اللى واقف بيقول للى راجع من عند خط النار متدخلش تانى
بالمناسبه خط النار ده موجود فى شارع محمد محمود
وهو لقب رمزى يعبر عن الصفوف الاؤلى التى تهتف سلميه فى مواجهة عبيد ينفذون اوامر سادتهم بالضرب 
اما النار هى طلقات خرطوش وحى وقنابل غاز
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


في بداية الثورة ، كانوا يتحدثون عن أسماء (شهداء الثورة) ، وضُرِبَ لهم التحيّة أيضاً ومن المجلس العسكري ، ‏تحت هتافات عاطفية (الجيش والشعب إيد وحدة) ، وسرعان ما أصبح الشهداء مجرد (أعداد) في دفاتر الوفيات ‏في الدولة ، فما قيمة الدماء المسفوكة بالمجان يا مينا ؟‏

دماء مجانية تُسفك في سبيل لا شيء ، فالشباب الذي يموت ، يموت للاشيء ، سوى أن بريق كلمة (ثائر) و ‏‏(ثورجي) و (أنا صنعت التغيير التاريخي في مصر) كلمات تُثير حماسة الكثير من الشباب الحالم بالبطولة ، وهو ‏فعلياً لا يعلم أن الذي حصل هو عبارة عن انقلاب أبيض أطاح بمبارك ، لبداية مرحلة جديدة لا أحد يعلم لأين ‏ستأخذنا ...‏






!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:



			تالت نقطه انت بتحمل الثوره والثورجيه
انهيار اقتصاد دوله ورافض تحمل مسئولى النظام السابق والحالى
اى من الاسباب التى ادت الى اندلاع الثوره
لانك ببساطه متعرفش الشعب المصرى عانى أد ايه
لانك ببساطه متعرفش العشوائيات اللى موجوده فى الاحياء المصريه
لانك ببساطه متعرفش سجون التعذيب 
او لانك ببساطه مع الحكام وليذهب المصريين الذين يريدون حياه افضل  ، الى اقرب سلة مهملات تحت شعار الامن والامان والاستقرار والاقتصاد.

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا أرى أن البعض هنا مع مبارك ، وضد الثورة ، فهل نضرب برأي هؤلاء عرض الحائط ، لأنهم لا يشاركون ‏‏(الثوّار) رأيهم (الثورجي) ؟ هؤلاء يرون أن فوضى بلادهم سببها الثورة مع كامل الشكر والتقدير ... ‏

مصر يا مينا اقتصاديا متهالكة ، فلا سياحة ، وقد تندثر السياحة أبدياً ، لو بقي (الثوّار) في الشوارع يُقدّمون ‏‏(تضحياتهم المجانية) ،  بينما أصحاب الرأي الواحد يصوغون الدستور ، ولربما يقرروا حقيقة أن يُغلقوا مواقع ‏سياحية مثل أبو الهول ومعبد أبو سنبل وغيرهم تحت بند: أصنام لا تتناسب مع إسلامية الدولة!‏

الثورة لم تندلع لأسباب اقتصادية ، صدقني لو بدأت من العشوائيات لربما قلتُ معك حق ، لذلك أرى أن الاقتصاد ‏كان بإمكانه أن يحقق نمو حقيقي ، وخصوصاً أنه في السنوات الثلاثة الأخيرة قبل الثورة كان معدّلات النمو في ‏الاقتصاد المصري بحدود 6% ‏


مينا ... معدلات الأمية في مصر بحسب تقرير الأمم المتحدة وصل لمرحلة 30% ، أي أنك تتحدّث عن نسبة ‏كبيرة جداً من المصريين أميين ، فأنا أرى أنه بدال النزول للميدان ، التفكير بآلية لمحو الأمية ، وتطوير العقول






!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:




النقطه اللى قبل الاخيره 
هى مبارك وانك رافض وجوده فى السجن
من الواضح فى كلامك انك رافض محاكمة مبارك من الاساس
وخد بالك النظره دى لوحدها بتأكدلى شكوكى
عموما النظره دى مش هتلاقيها غير عند العرب
لكن اى حد تانى من غير العرب هيشوف محاكمة مبارك عاديه جدا
لان تاريخ العرب عموماً بيقدوس الاله وبيعبدوه
أخيراً وليس بأخر
انا لو شخص اسكن العشوئيات 
اللى هى بتفتقر لابسط اساليب الحياه الاداميه
خد بالك ابسط اساليب الحياه الاداميه شىء وحقوق الانسان شىء تانى خالص 
اللى هى اصلا بتفتقر الامن والامان من زمان
انا لو شخص من الاحياء دى
ولا هيفرق معايا أمن ولا امان ولا اقتصاد ولا مبارك ولا حتى لو حد نزلى وقالى انا ربنا .
اللى هيفرق معايا حاجه واحده بس
يا نعيش عيشه فل يا تخرب ع الكل

أنقر للتوسيع...



وهل الثورة ثارت لأسباب اقتصادية؟ لا ... ولكن ما تم استنفاذه من احتياطات مصر من العملة الصعبة يفوق ‏بكثير من تم خلال سنوات الفساد ، أنتم يا مينا لا تريدون تصحيح الأوضاع ، كان بالإمكان عقد صفقة مع كل ‏‏((الفاسدين)) لإرجاع ما يمكن إرجاعه لخزينة الدولة دون هذه المسرحيات الهزلية في محاكمة شخص يتم ‏محاكمته لإرضاء الشارع ، فما هي تهمته؟ قتل المتظاهرين في الثورة وما يُعرف بموقعة الجمل والتي ذهب ‏ضحيتها كما أعتقد شخصين من أصحاب الجمال ...‏

الحياة الكريمة حق للجميع ، ولا أحد يُنكر ذلك ، ولكن الصراحة يا مينا وبعيداً عن العواطف: من المسؤول عن ‏معدلات الولادات التي وصلت لحد الإنفجار السكاني؟ مبارك ونظامه؟ أم أن المشكلة السكانية لربما تكون أحد ‏أسباب العشوائيات والفقر والبطالة وسوء مخرجات التعليم المدرسي ؟


*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> شغب ملاعب
> 
> تحوّل في الأولى لأزمة دبلوماسية بين بلدين ، والثانية أزمة سياسية داخلية ‏
> 
> ...


ينهر أزرق 
*دنتا شايل من الثوار اؤى
فى نظرك اللى بيشاركو فى الثوره حالمين بدور البطوله
أى بطوله تتحدث عنها وهما يتساقطون واحد يلو الاخر كاشياء لا قيمه لها 
عن اى بطوله تتحدث حينما يفقد الشخص اعز ما يملك كالنظر ع سبيل المثال !
للاسف لو  رديت ممكن اتنرفز نأجل الرد لبكره أفضل*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> شغب ملاعب
> 
> تحوّل في الأولى لأزمة دبلوماسية بين بلدين ، والثانية أزمة سياسية داخلية ‏
> 
> ...


*بعد ماقريت الكلام دا .. ايه رايك نرجع حسنى و نرجع القذافى و نرجع كل اللى وقعوا نتيجة الثورات .. ومش فارقة .. بس لازم تعرف حاجه واحدة فقط .. بفخر بكل قبطى مصرى اصيل خرج فى الثورة و لم يتواطئ مع مبارك لانه كان كاسر مناخير الاسلاميين .. وصدقنى ربنا هايعوضهم على صدقهم .. مبصوش لمصالح شخصية و امتيازات اقلية .. مع ان احوال المسيحيين فى مصر هى افضل من المسلمين فى النواحى المادية و التعليمية .. *
*فلن نحكم على ثورة فى سنه او سنتين بل سنين بعد استقرار النظام .. وبعدها سيتسع الفارق بين مصر و باقى الدول المستعمرة من قبل حكام هم اسوأ من النازى هتلر .. وعندها سننظر الى هذه الدول نظرة شفقه و أسى .. *​


----------



## تيمو (7 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *بعد ماقريت الكلام دا .. ايه رايك نرجع حسنى و نرجع القذافى و نرجع كل اللى وقعوا نتيجة الثورات .. ومش فارقة .. بس لازم تعرف حاجه واحدة فقط .. بفخر بكل قبطى مصرى اصيل خرج فى الثورة و لم يتواطئ مع مبارك لانه كان كاسر مناخير الاسلاميين .. وصدقنى ربنا هايعوضهم على صدقهم .. مبصوش لمصالح شخصية و امتيازات اقلية .. مع ان احوال المسيحيين فى مصر هى افضل من المسلمين فى النواحى المادية و التعليمية .. *
> *فلن نحكم على ثورة فى سنه او سنتين بل سنين بعد استقرار النظام .. وبعدها سيتسع الفارق بين مصر و باقى الدول المستعمرة من قبل حكام هم اسوأ من النازى هتلر .. وعندها سننظر الى هذه الدول نظرة شفقه و أسى .. *​



فخور بالأقباط؟؟ ليش يا حبيبي تكون فخور بالقبطي؟ يعني مش عارف إن  القبطي قبل ما يكون قبطي هو ‏مصري؟ أم أن الذين لم يخرجوا هم عملاء يبحثون عن مصالحهم الطائفية الضيقة والذين خرجوا هم أبطال ‏بحسب معايير الثورة الكريمة؟ ‏

المصري الذي خرج حر ، والذي لم يخرج حر أيضاً ، وفخرك بالقبطي الذي خرج يعطيني انطباع أولي أن ‏المواطن القبطي درجة ثانية بحسب منظورك الذي يحدد من الذي ستفتخر به بعد استقرار الدولة ....‏

يا ياسر ، ما كتبته فيه نفس طائفي وعنصري بامتياز ، وبينما أنا أحاور مينا على أساس أنه مصري دون النظر ‏لديانته ، تأتي أنتَ وبمنتهى البساطة لتتحاور مع مينا على أساس أنه قبطي ، والجميل أنك فخور به لأنه ثائر ... ‏طيب عندك كثير من الزملاء غير ثائرين ، يا ترى هل تفتخر بهم بذات الدرجة؟

النازي هتلر صنع من ألمانيا دولة حقيقية ، وأعطى للألمان تلك النظرة الدونية لباقي الشعوب ... ‏


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2012)

*


MeToo قال:



شغب ملاعب

تحوّل في الأولى لأزمة دبلوماسية بين بلدين ، والثانية أزمة سياسية داخلية ‏








أنقر للتوسيع...

* *
بكلمات بسيطه خرجت من سوالى !* *
واضح انك مش عاوز تكشفلى طريقة نظرتك للمصريين
بس انا خلاص فاضلى حاجات بسيطه واكون صوره كامله عن
نظرتك .


MeToo قال:



وماذا يعرف ثوّار (أدينا بنتظاهر  ورانا إيه) عن ثورة فرنسا سوى العنوان ؟ يا مينا قبل أن تُقدموا على عمليات  حرق ‏ذاتي ، وانتحار سياسي ، وتقديم أرواح بالمجّان , إقرأوا التاريخ ‏---  سأعلّق لاحقاً على هذه النقطة ‏




أنقر للتوسيع...

* *

مع ان كلامك فى تعدى واضح وصريح ع الثوار* *
بس مش هعلق على كلامك اللى يخص الثوار دلوقتى
لان بصراحه نظرتك سطحيه  وتفتقر الى أبسط معايير الحياديه
وبخصوص قراء التاريخ احنا سيبناها للشعوب التانيه القرايه دى
لان زى ما انت عارف او حتى متعرفش
 المصريون هم من يصنعو التاريخ 
اما بقى الحرق الذاتى والانتحار السياسى والارواح المجانيه اللى بتتكلم عليهم ، دول هما تمن الحريه اللى بتفتقرها شعوب باكملها
دول تمن الكرامه اللى متعرفهاش أنظمه تحكم دول .
قبل ما تطلب مننا نقرى التاريخ ابقى اقراه انت
واعرف ايه تمن العيش والحريه والعداله الاجتماعيه اللى نادينا بيهم فى ثورتنا
اقرى يا عزيزى وقولى .



MeToo قال:





أقصى ما يمكن فعله فعلتموه ، صدقني  أتمنى أن أكون مخطيء ، ولكن المعطيات تقول أنكم مجرد ((دُمى)) ، تم  ‏تحريككم لما يخدم مصلحة جهات ما ، وبعد تحقيق الغاية انتهى دوركم ، ويوماً  بعد يوم ستهمّشون ، وإذ بُدأ ‏بالسماح بالأصوات الرافضة أن يعلو صوتها  لتدعوكم لوقف حالة التخبّط ، ويسألونكم ماذا تريدون؟ فأنتم بنظر ‏الكثيرين  اليوم أدمنتم الإعتصام ولغة الشارع والدخول في الفوضى ، وفي المقابل العمل  جاري على إعادة ‏صياغة دستور جديد وقوانين جديدة ، وستُمرر بنود قد لا  تعجبكم ، فأين أنتم يا الثورجية من كل الموضوع؟ ‏جالسين في التحرير ،  منهمكين بتصوير ((عنترياتكم)) ، وحين يقرر الأمن ضبط الأمور ، تصرخون: آها ،  ‏مازلنا في العصر البائد ، وهؤلاء أشباه الرجال ما زالوا يحمون مبارك !‏

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


MeToo قال:


> *
> *


*

قولتهالك قبل كده مش انت اللى تحددلنا اقصى ما يمكننا فعله* *
انت تتفرج وتحلل المعطيات على هواك بس.
لكن متديش نتيجه مستقبليه ولو عاوز تدى نتيجه مستقبليه
اديها لابناء مبارك .
المعطيات الوحيده اللى قدامى أنك مقتنع بنظرية المؤامره اللى انت فى نفس الموضوع كنت معترض عليها !
المعطيات الوحيده اللى قدامى أنك رافض الثوره لان نتايجها لحد دلوقتى أسلاميه
المعطيات الوحيده اللى قدامى أنك بتتكلم وخلاص ! 
فين العمل اللى جارى على اعادة صياغة دستور جديد ده
وفين القوانين الجديده دى اللى هتتمرر وهى مش عجبانا ؟
وصفك للثوار "بالدمى" هعديه بس مش هسمح بيه تانى !
وعنتريتنا اللى بتتكلم عليه ميعرفهاش غير الرجال وليس اشباه
الرجال زى رجال مبارك اللى فى الحكم دلوقتى.
الامن بقى اللى بتتكلم عليه ده مش بيظهر
غير لحماية مصالح الجنرالات اللى بيحكمو مصر
لكن مفيش أمن فى اى حته غير الاماكن اللى فيها الجنرالات
ياريتك تدقق فى اوضاع مصر
عشان نظرتك سطحيه جدا
ده حتى اللى مع مبارك عارفين ان دول رجال مبارك
وعارفين انهم مش بيحمو غير مصلحتهم وبس !


MeToo قال:





أنتم عزيزي أعجبتكم ألقاب (ثورجية) وأنا (ثائر) ، ولعبوا على الوتر الحسّاس  لغالبية فئة الشباب: أنا ثورجي ، ‏أو أنا ثائر، وقدّموا لكم (اللهاي)  لتغيير أنظاركم عن الإستحقاق الأهم: دستور جديد ! ‏




أنقر للتوسيع...

نظرتك ضيقه جدا لا تتعدى بعض السنتيمترات من نظرة حزب الكنبه ولكن فى اسلوب مثقف * *
القاب ايه اللى هتعجبنا واغلب الشعب كان ضدنا ؟
ولا هناخد الالقاب دى ونعلقها جمب شهادات التخرج عشان تعمل منظر برضه ؟ 
ومين هما اللى لعبو ؟ لو متعرفش يبقى متتكلمش عليهم
عشان مبحبش حد يتكلم ع حد ميعرفوش 
نقطة الدستور رديت عليها فوق .


MeToo قال:





في بداية الثورة ، كانوا يتحدثون عن  أسماء (شهداء الثورة) ، وضُرِبَ لهم التحيّة أيضاً ومن المجلس العسكري ،  ‏تحت هتافات عاطفية (الجيش والشعب إيد وحدة) ، وسرعان ما أصبح الشهداء مجرد  (أعداد) في دفاتر الوفيات ‏في الدولة ، فما قيمة الدماء المسفوكة بالمجان  يا مينا ؟‏



أنقر للتوسيع...

* *
قيمة الدماء المسفوكه ، صعب انت تعرف قيمتها* *
اللى يعرف قيمتها أحنا الثورجيه ، انت بالنسبالك هما شوية عيال
بريق كلمة سائر عجبهم ، بالنسبالك اللى اتسفكو دمائهم دول
مورهومش حاجه غير انهم يتظاهرو
فياريت متتظاهرش بأنهم يفرقو معاك وبتسأل عن قيمة الدماء المسفوكه !
حدد انت بتتناقش معايا ليه ؟
عشان انت شايف الثوار شوية عيال مورهمش حاجه ؟
لو كان كده يبقى متسألش عليهم وعلى دماء شهدائهم !
اما لو بتسال فعلاً عشان تعرف
هقولك ابقى اقرى التاريخ يا عزيزى 
اقرى التاريخ عشان تعرف ان شجرة الحريه مبتترويش غير بدم عيال مورهمش اى حاجه !
زى مينا دانيال وزى الشيخ عماد عفت وزى الدكتور علاء عبد الهادى وغيرهم كتيير مورهمش اى حاجه غير انهم يتظاهرو ! يتظاهرو وبس !


MeToo قال:





دماء مجانية تُسفك في سبيل لا شيء ، فالشباب الذي يموت ، يموت للاشيء ، سوى  أن بريق كلمة (ثائر) و ‏‏(ثورجي) و (أنا صنعت التغيير التاريخي في مصر)  كلمات تُثير حماسة الكثير من الشباب الحالم بالبطولة ، وهو ‏فعلياً لا يعلم  أن الذي حصل هو عبارة عن انقلاب أبيض أطاح بمبارك ، لبداية مرحلة جديدة لا  أحد يعلم لأين ‏ستأخذنا ...‏




أنقر للتوسيع...

* *


اى تعدى على الثوار انا ممكن اقبله* *
 انما اى تعدى على الشهداء مش هقبله !
الدماء المسفوكه دى من وجهة نظرك انت اتسفكت بالمجان
ولو جينا نقيس منطقك على شهداء المسيحيه
برضه شهداء المسيحيه هتبقى دمائهم اتسفكت بالمجان 
وهنا مش عاوز ادخل فى تفاصيل تعريف الشهيد من وجهة النظر المسيحيه لانه مش موضوعنا !
اللى أطاح بمبارك مش أنقلاب* *
 اللى أطاح بمبارك ثوره شعبيه .
ولا أحد كان يعلم الى أين يأخذنا مبارك .
بس الاكيد انه كان هياخدنا لتحت خط الفقر بكام كيلو متر
وكان هياخدنا لاجيال متعرفش اى شىء عن التاريخ اللى بتتكلم عليه
وكان هياخدنا لافكار متطرفه اكتر من اللى كنا فيها 
كنا بننحدر ببطء نحو اللا معلوم


MeToo قال:



أنا أرى أن البعض هنا مع مبارك ، وضد  الثورة ، فهل نضرب برأي هؤلاء عرض الحائط ، لأنهم لا يشاركون ‏‏(الثوّار)  رأيهم (الثورجي) ؟ هؤلاء يرون أن فوضى بلادهم سببها الثورة مع كامل الشكر  والتقدير ... ‏

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


MeToo قال:


> *
> *


*


الانفراد بالرأى ده مش من الثوار * *
الثوار ابتدو حلم وهيكملوه
ولما حد يبتدى حلم وناوى يكمله ، ده مفهوش أى انفراد بالرأى
الانفراد بالرأى هو انك تتهم الثوره بكل كبيره وصغيره فى البلد
بدون دليل يذكر !



MeToo قال:





مصر يا مينا اقتصاديا متهالكة ، فلا سياحة ، وقد تندثر السياحة أبدياً ، لو  بقي (الثوّار) في الشوارع يُقدّمون ‏‏(تضحياتهم المجانية) ،  بينما أصحاب  الرأي الواحد يصوغون الدستور ، ولربما يقرروا حقيقة أن يُغلقوا مواقع  ‏سياحية مثل أبو الهول ومعبد أبو سنبل وغيرهم تحت بند: أصنام لا تتناسب مع  إسلامية الدولة!‏





أنقر للتوسيع...

* *
البكاء ع اللبن المسكوب بطلت اتناقش فيه 
لان وقتى مش بيسمحله وعد لو بقيت فاضى هتناقش معاك فيه !* *
كلام انشائى لا محل له من الاعراب عندى* *



MeToo قال:





الثورة لم تندلع لأسباب اقتصادية ، صدقني لو بدأت من العشوائيات لربما قلتُ  معك حق ، لذلك أرى أن الاقتصاد ‏كان بإمكانه أن يحقق نمو حقيقي ، وخصوصاً  أنه في السنوات الثلاثة الأخيرة قبل الثورة كان معدّلات النمو في ‏الاقتصاد  المصري بحدود 6% ‏




أنقر للتوسيع...

النقطه دى بالذات فى ردك* *
تخلينى اقتنع تماماً انك بتتكلم كلام انشائى
اسال اى واحد ضد الثوره عن اسباب قيام الثوره
او اسال اى واحد ضد الثوره عن اسباب نجاح الموجه الاؤلى من الثوره
اسباب قيام الثوره موجوده فى طلبات الثوره
" عيش ، حريه ، عداله اجتماعيه "
لو انت شايف ان الطلبات دى مفهاش طلبات اقتصاديه

عاوزك تتأمل فى كلمة " عيش "
وعاوزك تتأمل ان كلمة عيش موجوده فى طلبات الثوره 
وعاوزك تتأمل حال شباب بيطالب ب " العيش "

اما بقى  اسباب نجاح اى ثوره* *
هو انضمام الطبقه القادحه لها
وده اللى حصل فى الموجه الاؤلى من الثوره
كونك مش عاوز تقتنع ان العشوائيات شاركو فى الثوره
دى حاجه ترجعلك ولانك متعرفش حد من العشوائيات
فياريت تتكلم فى اللى تعرفه بس !
وانهى نمو فى الاقتصاد بتتكلم عليه ؟
وهو النمو ده كان عايد علينا بأيه اصلا؟
هو النمو ده كان عايد على العشوئيات اللى بتتكلم عليها دى بأيه ؟
النمو ده كان عائد ع مبارك وحرمه المصون وجمال بيه وعلاء بيه
وشوية الحراميه اللى جمبهم بسسسسسسسسس
لكن النمو ده عائد علينا بأيه ؟
ولا هو عشان فى نمو يبقى احنا عايشين كويس !؟



MeToo قال:




مينا ... معدلات الأمية في مصر بحسب تقرير الأمم المتحدة وصل لمرحلة 30% ،  أي أنك تتحدّث عن نسبة ‏كبيرة جداً من المصريين أميين ، فأنا أرى أنه بدال  النزول للميدان ، التفكير بآلية لمحو الأمية ، وتطوير العقول



أنقر للتوسيع...


المطلوب منى أيه يعنى ؟* *
ايه التفكير ده ؟
اسيب الثوره واعمل فصول محو أميه ؟
 هو مين المسئول عن محو الاميه ؟
 شباب الثوره ؟!




MeToo قال:



وهل الثورة ثارت لأسباب اقتصادية؟ لا  ... ولكن ما تم استنفاذه من احتياطات مصر من العملة الصعبة يفوق ‏بكثير من  تم خلال سنوات الفساد ، أنتم يا مينا لا تريدون تصحيح الأوضاع ، كان  بالإمكان عقد صفقة مع كل ‏‏((الفاسدين)) لإرجاع ما يمكن إرجاعه لخزينة  الدولة دون هذه المسرحيات الهزلية في محاكمة شخص يتم ‏محاكمته لإرضاء  الشارع ، فما هي تهمته؟ قتل المتظاهرين في الثورة وما يُعرف بموقعة الجمل  والتي ذهب ‏ضحيتها كما أعتقد شخصين من أصحاب الجمال ...‏


أنقر للتوسيع...

* *

 نعم ،  الثوره أندلعت لاسباب اقتصاديه **
وياريت متحاولش " لى زراع الحقيقه "
ولو مش مصدق ان الثوره قامت لاسباب اقتصاديه 
اسال اى حد ضد الثوره 
تهمته ، جيبتلك دليل عليها
وانت مردتش قولتلى هبقى اقراه لما النت عندك يتحسن
بس واضح ان النت لسه متحسنش عندك 
اه تهمته قتل متظاهرين
وتهمته سرق اموال الشعب
وتهمته تصدير غاز لاسرائيل بأقل من اسعار السوق
وتهمته تعذيب افراد داخل سجون نظامه
وتهمته قتل افراد داخل معتقلات نظامه
والتهم اللى مش متقدماله فى المحكمه ومش هيتحاسب عليها!
 تجريف ثقافة وفكر وتعليم شعب !

ما يقرب من الف شهيد فى احداث الموجه الاؤلى من الثوره
وميتو بيختزلهم فى اتنين من اصحاب الجمال 
 عن أى تاريخ تتحدث عزيزى ؟
*


MeToo قال:


> *
> الحياة الكريمة حق للجميع ، ولا أحد يُنكر ذلك ، ولكن الصراحة يا مينا  وبعيداً عن العواطف: من المسؤول عن ‏معدلات الولادات التي وصلت لحد  الإنفجار السكاني؟ مبارك ونظامه؟ أم أن المشكلة السكانية لربما تكون أحد  ‏أسباب العشوائيات والفقر والبطالة وسوء مخرجات التعليم المدرسي ؟
> 
> 
> *


*


محاولة قلب الحقائق على المتابع * *هى محاوله بالنسبالى فاشله
بالاولى تسئل ماذا فعلت الحكومه للعشوئيات لاجتناب الظواهر التى تنبع منها !
ياريت يا ميتو متحاولش انك تقلب النتائج وتعملها اسباب 
والاسباب تعملها نتائج !
ايه اصلا اسباب العشوائيات ؟ واسباب الفقر والبطاله ؟ وسوء
مخرجات التعليم المدرسى ؟
دى هى الاسباب اللى لازم نبحث عنها
هل هو مبارك وحاشيته المسئول عن الحاجات دى ولا نسئل
قارىء التاريخ يا عزيزى ؟
-------------
وبخصوص تعديك الضمنى والصريح ع الثوار والشهداء
كان ممكن ارد عليه بنفس اسلوبك
لكن اسلوبى ميسمحليش بكده !


من ساعة لما دخلت فى نقاش فى السياسه من بعد الثوره
مشوفتش كم المغالطات للحقائق اللى يعلمها الجميع (مؤيدى الثوره ومن ضدها ) زى مشاركتك دى ! والسبب اعتقد واضح لأنك بتتكلم فيما لا تعلم !

*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> فخور بالأقباط؟؟ ليش يا حبيبي تكون فخور بالقبطي؟ يعني مش عارف إن  القبطي قبل ما يكون قبطي هو ‏مصري؟ أم أن الذين لم يخرجوا هم عملاء يبحثون عن مصالحهم الطائفية الضيقة والذين خرجوا هم أبطال ‏بحسب معايير الثورة الكريمة؟ ‏
> 
> المصري الذي خرج حر ، والذي لم يخرج حر أيضاً ، وفخرك بالقبطي الذي خرج يعطيني انطباع أولي أن ‏المواطن القبطي درجة ثانية بحسب منظورك الذي يحدد من الذي ستفتخر به بعد استقرار الدولة ....‏
> 
> ...



*لا ياسر ميقصدش اللى انت فهمته يا ميتو
ياسر بس مبيحبش حد يجى ع الشهداء
لان ياسر ماشى بنظام
انا واخويا ع ابن عمى
وانا وابن عمى ع الغريب
وانت مش مصرى يا ميتو فعديها بقى *


----------



## تيمو (8 فبراير 2012)

> من ساعة لما دخلت فى نقاش فى السياسه من بعد الثوره
> مشوفتش كم المغالطات للحقائق اللى يعلمها الجميع (مؤيدى الثوره ومن ضدها ) زى مشاركتك دى ! والسبب اعتقد واضح لأنك بتتكلم فيما لا تعلم !



يا مينا 

أغلب ردك الذي اقتبست منه هذه الخاتمة ، عبارة عن شخصنة بامتياز ، وأنا أعذرك طبعاً ، لأنك مأخوذ بعالم البطولات والتضحيات ، وعندما يأتي أحدهم لكشف الحقيقة ، أبسط طريقة هي أن نشخصن بحقه ، أنتَ حتى لم تحاورني بأدلة ، بل بعواطف تميل لحوار الشخص لا فكره ، فأسلوب : أنا كاشفك ، وأنتَ سطحي ، وكل كلامك لا محل له من الإعراب .... وإلى آخره من عبارات الشخصنة بالحوار لن تصنع للأسف من صاحبها بطل ...

أنتَ لم ولن تجد ما ترد عليه ، لأنك لو وجدت لما اتبعت هذا الأسلوب يا صديقي ، وكنت ستقدّم حوار بعيد عن شخص ميتو ، وجنسية ميتو ، وتحاور ميتو بالأفكار التي طرحها بعيداً عن تكوين أي تصوّر عن شخصي ((الكريم  ))

معلش أنا عاذرك ، فحجم ((الثوار)) الحقيقي الذي ظهر ، وعجزهم عن إحداث التغيير الذي ظنوا أنهم قادرين على إحداثه ، يجعل البساط يُسحب من تحت أقدامهم ، وهذا أمر طبيعي ، صدقاً يا مينا ، وأتمنى أن أكون مخطيء ، ولكن الثوّار ما هم إلّا دُمى (وحتى ولو لم يُدركوا ذلك) أنجزوا مهمة محددة ضمن إطار زمني محدد ، وانتهى دورهم عند هذا الحد ، وفي الميدان ...

مع أمنياتي لمصر أن تعود كسابق عهدها أم الدنيا ، يوم كانت مصر منارة للفكر النيّر ، ومركز ثقافي أنجب رجالات يُفتخر بهم ...


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يا مينا
> 
> أغلب ردك الذي اقتبست منه هذه الخاتمة ، عبارة عن شخصنة بامتياز ، وأنا أعذرك طبعاً ، لأنك مأخوذ بعالم البطولات والتضحيات ، وعندما يأتي أحدهم لكشف الحقيقة ، أبسط طريقة هي أن نشخصن بحقه ، أنتَ حتى لم تحاورني بأدلة ، بل بعواطف تميل لحوار الشخص لا فكره ، فأسلوب : أنا كاشفك ، وأنتَ سطحي ، وكل كلامك لا محل له من الإعراب .... وإلى آخره من عبارات الشخصنة بالحوار لن تصنع للأسف من صاحبها بطل ...
> 
> ...




*ده اسقاط ولا ايه يا ميتو
ع فكره انا استخدمت نفس اسلوبك فى الكلام
ولو مش مصدق راجع اللى متلون باللون الاحمر
مين اللى مش بيتكلم بدلائل ؟
مين اللى بيقلب الحقائق ؟ 
عموماً انا وضحت رؤيتى
وانت وضحت رؤيتك

اللى عاوز يبقى بطل يا ميتو هو اللى ببيتنطط على دماء الشهداء
وبيوصفهم باوصاف لا تليق
-------------

حكمى على كلامى معاك انك انسحبت وحبيت تنسحب باسلوب لذيذ فقولت اما اكتب مشاركه
تشد النظر شويه 

الافضل اننا نسيب الحكم للى كان متابع الحوار
سعيد بحديثك يا بوب *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ده اسقاط ولا ايه يا ميتو*
> *ع فكره انا استخدمت نفس اسلوبك فى الكلام*
> *ولو مش مصدق راجع اللى متلون باللون الاحمر*
> *مين اللى مش بيتكلم بدلائل ؟*
> ...


*معلش يامينا .. واضح انه مش من هنا *​


----------

